# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Đấu giá >  Đấu giá cảm biến hành trình ủng hộ diễn đàn

## quangnguyen89ck

Hiện mình có lô cảm biến tiệm cận dùng làm công tắc home hay giới hạn hành trình rất tốt
Giá khởi điểm 400k (nguyên lô như trong hình)
Bước giá: 5k
Giờ kết thúc: 23:59:59 ngày 10 - 1 -2014 
Số tiền ủng hộ= số tiền kết thúc đấu giá - 400k ( vd đấu giá dc 900k thì ủng hộ 900k - 400k = 500k)
ae tham gia vui lòng để lại thông tin liên lạc
Cảm ơn ae
Hình em nó:

----------

CKD, CNC PRO, duonghoang, Mr.L, Nam CNC, quangcaohoanglong

----------


## Mr.L

500k Lợi 0969.246.357

----------


## culitruong

Có ai làm cái hướng dẫn sử dụng mở mang đầu óc giúp cái.

Chân thành cảm tạ.

----------


## Nam CNC

Cái này xài đơn giản lắm anh Culi ơi, nó có 3 dây , nguồn vào 1 cặp dây , khi nó tiệm cận với kim loại ( sắt ) thì cơ cấu từ (cục hít ) hoạt động hít cái cóc thế là dây còn lại có điện liền. Thế là anh có 1 cặp dây có điện, thì với tín hiệu điện đó anh muốn điều khiển gì cũng được, đa số mấy loại này xài điện DC.

---- Ngoài thị trường thì mấy em này bèo lắm cũng 70K 1 em đó.

----------

culitruong

----------


## vietnamcnc

Cái này khác.

Nó có 2 loại điện cảm và điện dung.

Cái mớ trên thì toàn điện cảm thôi.

Khi lại gần kim loại, điện cảm của mạch thay đổi, mạch sẽ kích dẫn transitor output open collector (npn hoặc pnp).

Nó có hẳn 1 đồ thị về độ nhậy theo khoảng cách.
Đối với kim loại khác nhau đồ thị này cũng khác biệt nhau một chút...

Còn loại điện dung thì mắc tiền hơn và ít gặp...
Thực tế hay dùng trong công nghiệp đóng chai để cảm biến mức nước...

----------

culitruong

----------


## ahdvip

1 cái chưa đến 20k thì tính ngoài thị trường kiếm loại nào được, anh em nào cần thì hốt liền đi

----------


## LEDUC

mình thêm 1 bước : 
505k .. :Smile:

----------


## im_atntc

Cho em thêm 1 con số 5, 555k  :Big Grin:

----------


## ahdvip

> Cho em thêm 1 con số 5, 555k


Ủa đấu giá hay là sao mà thấy cái giá của anh hơi lạ

----------


## CKD

505 + 5 = 555 là đúng roài, 2 con số 5 với 1 số 5 là 3 số năm  :Big Grin:

----------

im_atntc

----------


## nguyenthuytrang

700k! ok !!!

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## ahdvip

> 505 + 5 = 555 là đúng roài, 2 con số 5 với 1 số 5 là 3 số năm


oh oh, có vậy thôi cũng không hiểu, ^^. Em đọc đọc suông 1 câu luôn, keke

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

còn mấy ngày nữa các bác nhiệt tình lên nào  :Big Grin:

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

Đấu giá kết thúc !
Phần thắng thuộc về nick nguyenthuytrang với bid 700k
xin mời bác nguyenthuytrang cho thông tin liên lạc để hẹn thời gian đến lấy hàng
Số tiền ủng hộ diễn đàn = 700k - 400k = 300k
Cảm ơn ae rất nhiều.

----------

Nam CNC, writewin

----------


## nguyenthuytrang

ok anh cho số tài khoản em chuyển vào và số điện thoại liên lạc

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

> ok anh cho số tài khoản em chuyển vào và số điện thoại liên lạc


số đt, 0988 488 938 bác liên lạc số này để em gửi số tài khoản  :Smile:  , thanks bác đã ủng hộ 
mấy bữa nay em bận quá, hix, người ta thì nghỉ tết rồi mà em còn đang phải làm  :Frown:

----------

